#  > WEBSHOP en NIEUWE ARTIKELEN >  > WEBSHOP >  >  SNUFFELSITE vernieuwd!

## admin

WWW.SNUFFELSITE.NL (gratis adverteren) is vernieuwd.

----------


## mrVazil

ziet er netjes uit!

----------


## 4AC

Wel een verbetering, goed bezig!
Helaas in de verste verte nog niet het gebruiksgemak van bijvoorbeeld marktplaats, maar goed.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## mrVazil

denk dat de ontwikkelkosten voor een platform als marktplaats net iets te groot zijn voor een site waar je gratis je ding kwijt kunt  :Wink:

----------


## admin

Dank voor de complimenten. Er komt absoluut een versie met meer functionaliteit. 
De prio nu was de look and feel en het doorvoeren van de nieuwe logo's. Binnenkort is het forum ook aan de beurt :-)

----------


## hardstyle

Haha, ik kijk er al naar uit :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

zouden we de 3 maand plaatsing ook kunnen hardmaken, dwz ad's er na 3 maanden afgooien, zodat ik niet steeds de 1 jaar oude ad's in beeld krijg bij een zoekopdracht?

----------


## admin

@Richard Dean Anderson - Staat op de TODO

----------


## frederic

Mooie verbetering. Veel overzichtelijker dan vroeger alleszinds.

Maar is tcoh een verdacht grote gelijkenis met de aanbieders op marktplaats  :Wink:

----------


## admin

Dit is eventueel ook een leuke aanvullende service: Twitter SnuffelSite

----------


## Gast1401081

> @Richard Dean Anderson - Staat op de TODO



moet haast iets geweldigs zijn, dat TODO...hoor ik steeds vaker om me heen...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## berolios

De sectie 'personeel' blijft wel ... uuhhmmm... 'speciaal'...  :Big Grin: ...

----------


## mrVazil

Kon niet direct vinden waar ik het moest posten dus maar even hier bij:

Ik vind het nieuwe favicon van j&h heel erg onduidelijk. Ik gebruik die icoontjes in m'n favorietenwerkbalk, en dit is een onleesbaar rood vlak :s Valt hier iets aan te doen?  :Big Grin:

----------


## admin

We zijn het helemaal met je eens. Word aan gewerkt.

----------


## admin

Moet beter zijn zo. Kan zijn dat je de favorieten-werkbalk even moet updaten.

----------


## 4AC

Bij mij is het niets verandert:

Het zou misschien ook aan de erg hoge resolutie van mijn scherm kunnen liggen?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## admin

Kwestie van het scherm vernieuwen. Ctrl F5 meende ik.

----------


## 4AC

Vernieuwen is enkel F5.
Maar het maakt geen verschil, ben ik bang! Ik heb het ook even op een andere computer geprobeerd (met een ander scherm ook uiteraard) en het maakt geen verschil...

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## 4AC

Ja, super, nu werkt het prima, goed gedaan.
Eenvoudig en daardoor zeer duidelijk logo. Toppie!

Mvg,

Teun

----------

